# Si no puedes leer eso, es porque tu alemán no es tan bueno.



## trakinas

Buenos días,

¿Quisiera saber cómo traduzco esta frase para el Alemão?


"Si no puedes leer eso es porque su Aleman no es tan bueno"

Gracias


----------



## Liana

trakinas said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿Quisiera saber cómo traduzco esta frase para el Alemão?
> 
> 
> "Si no puedes leer eso es porque *tu* Aleman no es tan bueno"
> 
> Gracias



Mein Vorschlag:

Wenn du das nicht lesen kannst, liegt es daran, dass dein Deutsch nicht so gut ist.

......liegt es daran, dass du nicht so gut Deutsch sprichst.


Wenn du die Person sietzt:

Wenn Sie das nicht lesen können, liegt es daran, dass Ihr Deutsch nicht so gut ist.

......liegt es daran, dass Sie nicht so gut Deutsch sprechen.


----------



## StryKeRneL

¿se puede decir otra cosa en lugar de "liegt es daran"?

por ejemplo: ¿¿¿"ist es weil"??? ¿se puede decir eso?


----------



## trakinas

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Liana

StryKeRneL said:


> ¿se puede decir otra cosa en lugar de "liegt es daran"?
> 
> por ejemplo: ¿¿¿"ist es weil"??? ¿se puede decir eso?



Wenn man das sagt, wird es verstanden, aber es hört sich in diesem Satz nicht so gut.

LG
Liana


----------



## elroy

Liana said:


> Wenn man das sagt, wird es verstanden, aber es hört sich in diesem Satz nicht so gut an (bestimmt ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler ) .


 Dem stimme ich zu.  Es hört sich sogar falsch an.  Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein "so" hinzufügen, also "ist es so, weil...".


----------



## Liana

> Wenn man das sagt, wird es verstanden, aber es hört sich in diesem Satz nicht so gut an (bestimmt ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler ) .


Danke elroy!! Man sollte nie in Eile etwas schreiben.


----------



## LordNazgul

trakinas said:


> "Si no puedes leer eso es porque su Aleman no es tan bueno"



"Wenn du das nicht lesen kannst, ist dein Deutsch nicht gut genug"


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> (...)  Ich würde auf jeden Fall ein "so" hinzufügen, also "ist es so, weil...".


O (así lo diría yo): _...ist es *deshalb*, weil..._


----------

